# [XGL+beryl] problème d'installation (en cours)

## bashful

Bonjour à tous 

Voila le message d'erreur que j'ai quand je lance kde :

```

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/bash/.serverauth.8123

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.17.3 #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Dec 9 23:38:54 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 14 January 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan 14 22:10:25 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(azerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+fr" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

xset:  bad font path element (#63), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

xset:  bad font path element (#63), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

xset:  bad font path element (#63), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

kbuildsycoca running...

DCOP Cleaning up dead connections.

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

    xkb_types                { include "%" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "%" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "%" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "%" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Error:            Missing KeyNames section in a Keymap file

>                   Description of Keymap not compiled

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-0.xkm

konqueror: WARNING: Unknown class  in session saved data!

konsole: WARNING: Unable to use /usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/konsole/mc.desktop

konsole: WARNING: Unable to use /usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/konsole/sumc.desktop

konsole: WARNING: Unable to use /usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/konsole/mc.desktop

konsole: WARNING: Unable to use /usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/konsole/sumc.desktop

```

Et donc `beryl-manager` me dit : 

```

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

kwin: Fatal IO error: client killed

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Absent, checking for texture_from_pixmap

texture_from_pixmap Present

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

beryl: glXBindTexImageEXT is missing

beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

et voici mon xorg.conf :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option     "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    # For XFS, uncomment this and comment the others

    # FontPath  "unix/:-1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

        Option      "standby time" "20"

        Option      "suspend time" "30"

        #Option     "AIGLX" "true"

        Option      "off time" "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option  "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option      "dri" "true"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

        Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

        #Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes "1280x1024"

                #Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

  Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

la commande glxinfo : 

```

glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3d 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

helppppp !!!!

Merci d'avanceLast edited by bashful on Wed Jan 17, 2007 2:27 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## nykos

tu as quelle carte graphique ?

tu utilises quels drivers ?

----------

## bashful

j'ai une ATI Radeon 9600 

Et j'utilise les drivers ati de gentoo en instable

----------

## nykos

si tu utilise ati-drivers il ne faut pas mettre AIGLX mais XGL

et l'option composite doit être désactivée

----------

## bashful

Je comprend pas je croyais que aiglx etait pour les carte ati !!! Pour beryl ??

----------

## nykos

aiglx c'est si tu utilises les drivers libres radeon

xgl c'est quand tu utilises les drivers propriétaires ati-drivers

----------

## bashful

Ok, merci.

Tu aurais pas un autre tuto que celui la :

```
http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/XGL
```

car j'y comprends rien

----------

## d2_racing

Un autre qui as une ATI Radeon 9600 PRO comme moi  :Smile: 

Salut mon amis qui a une ATI, va lire ce WIKI que j'ai fait  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-520447-highlight-.html

Ce thread va te faire fonctionner ta carte ATI avec le driver Libre avec AIGLX  :Smile: 

Si tu veux,tu pourras installer Beryl plus tard...

Petit conseil, c'est beaucoup plus simple faire fonctionner AIGLX+Beryl que XGL + Beryl  :Smile: 

----------

## nykos

par contre je suis pas sûr que radeon gère la 3D et la sortie tv, renseigne toi d'abord si ces fonctionnalités t'intéressent

----------

## bashful

J'ai installer xgl et beryl

ca marche sauf que j'ai quelques problemes comme par exemple : 

glxinfo : 

```

 name of display: :1.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".

display: :1  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.6234 (8.32.5))

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

0x2f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

```

direct rendering: No <- pourquoi .?

Mon xorgs :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    # For XFS, uncomment this and comment the others

    # FontPath  "unix/:-1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

        Option      "standby time" "20"

        Option      "suspend time" "30"

        Option      "off time" "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option  "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option      "dri" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

        Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes "1280x1024"

                #Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

je lance xgl avec cette commande : 

```
Xgl -fullscreen :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo & sleep 2 && DISPLAY=:1 exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session startkde
```

voici son code de sortie : 

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-94.xkm

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-94.xkm

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-94.xkm

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-94.xkm

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-94.xkm

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-94.xkm

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-94.xkm

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-94.xkm

```

si quelqu'un a une idée.?

----------

## _droop_

 *nykos wrote:*   

> par contre je suis pas sûr que radeon gère la 3D et la sortie tv, renseigne toi d'abord si ces fonctionnalités t'intéressent

 

Pour le driver libre :

3D : oui mais les performances sont moins élevées qu'avec le driver propiétaires.

TV : normalement oui, mais j'ai pas testé.

----------

## bashful

Mais j'ai installer les drivers proprietaire de Ati c'est a dire les package ati-drivers sous gentoo.

----------

## d2_racing

Si tu utilise XGL, c'est normal que ton DRI soit à off, car XGL utilise le indirect rendering....contrairement au Direct Rendering avec AIGLX...

----------

## bashful

Donc je ne dois pas m'inquieter pour mes messages d'erreur ?

Par contre je sais pas pourquoi mais le graphique rame severe avec xgl,

de plus certaines touches ne marchent pas sous xgl comme par exemple la touche "win" et je n'arrive pas à faire une "@"

Ces erreurs sont deja arrivées à quelqu'un .?

----------

## Temet

Oh dis donc, plus de 6 mois ici et tu ne connais pas la règle des titres???

Va m'en corriger ça vilain   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nykos

ces erreurs me sont arrivées

déjà il faut savoir que xgl + kwin chez moi ça rame beaucoup

par contre xgl + beryl no ramage

dans le kdmrc j'ai mis ça au lieu de la commande du tuto

```
ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv -xorgAc
```

ça te lance un serveur xgl sur le display normal 0 ou 1 je sais plus

et ça te lance aussi un serveur xorg sur le display 93

comme ça pour les applis ou t'as besoin de la 3D tu fais juste un DISPLAY=":93" la_commande

exemple : 

```
DISPLAY=":93" glxgears
```

pour les problèmes de clavier :

Rajouter dans le fichier /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xsetup

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr

sleep 1

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr

```

(si t'as un clavier français normal)

----------

## bashful

ah .. desolé pour le titre il faut que je remet l'ancien .?

sinon merci pour tes reponses nikos mais j'utilise pas kdm :$

et les changement que tu m'a dit de faire je sais pas où les mettre en utilisant pas kdm :$

Je sais je suis un peu noob en gentoo sur les bord  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nykos

tu utilises quoi alors ? tu lances ta session avec startx ?

----------

## bashful

wai ... j'ai trouvé la commande correcte pour l'ati mais le clavier c'est pas ca, j'essay des option de Xgl comme xkbmap ou kb mais sans resultat pour l'instant.

----------

## bashful

bon j'ai trouver pour avoir le clavier correctment ma question est desactive t -il les raccorci kde beryl .? du genre Win+a par exemple .?

----------

## bashful

bon je pense plus que j'ai encore des touches qui marchent pas car les chiffres ne marche pas ainsi que la touche win non plus c'est bizard car il y a qu'avec xgl que ca marche pas

----------

## nykos

pour le clavier je t'avais suggéré quelque chose, ça ne marche pas chez toi ?

pour ton titre je te suggère un truc du genre [XGL+beryl] problème d'installation

tu lances tes sessions graphiques comment ?

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai trouvé la commande correcte pour l'ati mais le clavier c'est pas ca, j'essay des option de Xgl comme xkbmap ou kb mais sans resultat pour l'instant.

 

et c'est quoi la commande correcte ? si tu la marque ça rend service aux autres utilisateurs qui ont le même problème  :Wink: 

----------

## bashful

Pour ce qui est du clavier tu ma dis de changer le fichier de config du clavier pour kdm mais j'utilise pas kdm.

Donc j'ai chercher une autre facon. J'ai quand meme modifié le fichier en question on sait jamais  :Smile: 

je lance X en fesant un startX, et lancer Xgl je fait un startxgl qui contient la commande suivante : 

```

Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer & sleep 2 && DISPLAY=:1 exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session startkde

```

avec 

```
xv:pbuffer
```

 car ma carte graphique est une ATI.

Pour en revenir au clavier j'ai rajouter ceci : 

```
 -kb -disableModInDev -xkbmap fr 
```

 mais c'est toujours pas ca: il me manque la touche Win (qui est assez importante) et le numerique.

Si tu as une idée ? Je dit OUI !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bashful

et quelqu'un peut t'y m'expliquer ca car je comprends rien :

```

    Scale (Arrange and view all windows) 

    Bottom-Left (hot corner) All workspaces (clicking a window will zoom it to the front) 

    Top-right (hot corner)

```

Pour avoir tout les fenetres etaller sur le bureau.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## nykos

si je les met dans un fichier de kdmrc, c'est pour que ce soit lancé en même temps que kdm

mais si tu utilises pas kdm, tu peux lancer ces commandes dans une console (à partir de X aussi, ça marchera sûrement mieux) :

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr

sleep 1

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr 
```

et pour la commande pour lancer xgl, tu peux utiliser la commande que je t'ai dit de mettre dans dans le kdmrc et la lancer toi même, ça te permettra d'avoir la 3D

----------

## bashful

je dois avoir un probleme avec mon clavier :

```
$ setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr

XKB extension not present on :1.0
```

----------

## nykos

t'as un clavier français normal ? ou ya des touches multimédia ?

----------

## bashful

oui j'ai un clavier logitech multimedia, il a 2 ans à peu pres mais je me sers de rien de ce qui est multimedia, m'en suis jamais servi en faite  :Very Happy: 

De plus sous X il marche nikel, y a que sous Xgl que ca sux ^o)

----------

## nykos

peux-tu nous montrer la configuration du fichier xorg.conf concernant ton clavier ?

----------

## bashful

le voici :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    # For XFS, uncomment this and comment the others

    # FontPath  "unix/:-1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

        Option      "standby time" "20"

        Option      "suspend time" "30"

        Option      "off time" "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option  "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option      "dri" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

        Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes "1280x1024"

                #Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

        Group 0

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

  Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

```

Et n'hesite pas à m'hurler dessus si tu vois un truc qui faut pas mettre de dans avec la config que j'ai : ATI + XGL + BERYL

Merci beacoup pour le temps que tu passes à m'aider.

----------

## nykos

ya rien qui me choque, mais bon j'y connais vraiment pas grand chose

----------

